# Canon Ae-1 Program



## aeparks (Jul 9, 2019)

I was going to purchase an AE-1 Program camera tomorrow from someone and when I was looking at the photo I realized that the piece on the front that says "canon" is black. To my knowledge, I thought AE-1 programs were either all black or all silver, does anyone have any ideas about this? Was the part maybe replaced at some point?
Here's the photo


----------



## Derrel (Jul 9, 2019)

looks okay to me...perhaps they re-painted the Canon logo with either paint or a marking pen...I thought the Canon name was in black painted lettering, as it came from the factory...regardless, the color of the word Canon should not harm the functionality of the camera..I would be more concerned with the light seals and the reliability of the internal mechanisms ( film advance, lens stop-down mechanism, lens diaphragm, shutter, meter, meter display ). LIGHT SEALS are bad in many of these older filmies, and might need to be replaced with craft store foam strips, cut and glued in, a 2-hour or so DIY project.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 9, 2019)

For comparison: 

https://www.bing.com/th?id=OP.ZNDVkFaOmWfesg474C474&w=256&h=256&o=5&pid=21.1

Me thinks your OK.


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 9, 2019)

More info/pics.....     https://kenrockwell.com/canon/fd/ae-1-program.htm


----------



## Derrel (Jul 9, 2019)

I was in the camera store a couple of weeks ago and I picked up a Canon AE1,and I was rather surprised at how small a camera it really was, from top deck to bottom deck. I guess over the past 30 years or so cameras have grown much larger.  The camera was at one time one of the world's most popular cameras. And it took millions and millions of fantastic pictures for lots of people all across the world.  It was one of the first cameras that I ever saw advertised on television in the late 1970s.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 9, 2019)

AE-1 Program - Canon Camera Museum


----------



## aeparks (Jul 9, 2019)

Thank you everyone for your help! Someone else pointed out to me that the lighting is just poor and that the piece IS actually silver, and not black. I don't know how it gives me the illusion of looking black, it reminds me of that crazy white and gold or blue and black dress dispute from 2015.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 9, 2019)

aeparks said:


> Someone else pointed out to me that the lighting is just poor and that the piece IS actually silver, and not black. I don't know how it gives me the illusion of looking black



Hmm, it is actually not an illusion ... the shiny metallic surface is reflecting a light away from the camera, it is "black". Photography is all about capturing light waves.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 9, 2019)

aeparks said:


> _white and gold or blue and black dress dispute from 2015_




Wasn't that something!!! There were a few others like that in the weeks afterwards! The hotdogs legs thing, the oiled legs vs white paint legs thing, etc.


----------



## daveo228i (Nov 24, 2019)

I used an AE-1 for work and an AE-1P for personal use. Those two models sold all over and made millions of shots. I thoroughly enjoyed using either one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

